# repacking Graco 695



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Can someone give a better description then on the the packaging. What does a wiper piston look like?


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

The piston wiper goes on the bottom of the piston valve (outlet Valve) at the bottom of the rod. The purpose is to pre-wipe the cylinder wall to remove material before the packing ride over the same surface. Some wipers are u-cups made out of urethane, while others can be of nylon or polyethylene. The open end of the wiper will be in the direction away from the piston packings.

The wiper really doesn't do that much, and most pumps do not have them. If you ran the 695 without the wiper, you probably wouldn't know the difference.

The wiper in this picture is the brown polyethylene fellow to the right...


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I just did a test run and everything seems to be working well. Been a rough week for me as I toasted my pressure washer, threw a rod and piston on my 395, and packings went on my 695.. Once again thanks.


----------

